# Routingtabelle verstehen



## Susi123 (24. Mrz 2020)

Wenn folgende Routingtabelle gegeben ist



Es sollen zwei Pakete verschickt werden. 
1) Eines soll an die Adresse 120.17.40.15 gehen. Über welches Interface wird das Paket jeweils geschickt?
2)Das andere an die Adresse 120.17.100.6. Über welches Interface wird das Paket jeweils geschickt?


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2020)

Du hast Network Destination und Subnetmask sowie die Zieladresse - alles sind 4 Bytes. (Kann man also als 4 einzelne Bytes sehen oder zusammengefasst als eine Zahl. Geht beides.)

Nun kannst Du also Vergleichen: NetworkDestination & Subnetmask == Target & Subnetmask
Wenn das gleich ist, dann wird es verwendet.

Dabei ist die wichtige Regel: Es wird von oben nach unten ausgewertet (Die Regeln sind also gewichtet).
Das ist aber auch logisch, denn das default Gateway wird immer zutreffen, denn die irgendwas & 0 ist immer 0.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2020)

Ich hatte im anderen Thread ja schon etwas erläutert, was die Subnetmask bedeutet.
255 ist 1111 1111
224 ist 1110 0000
Somit sind das /27 Netze und ein /16 Netz.

Die ersten zwei Bytes lasse ich jetzt einfach weg - die werden ja immer 1:1 übernommen (EinByte & 255 = EinByte). Das Gateway mit dem 144.144.* wird also nur für 144.144.* Adressen verwendet (Der * Teil wird bei der & Operation entfallen) Und bei uns geht alles um 120.17. - da ignorieren wir das um es einfacher zu halten (Da ist das 255.255 der Subnet-Maske). Schauen wir uns also das 3. byte an:
Byte: Binäre darstellung ==> Subnetmask 224 angewendet
0: 0000 0000 ==> 000x xxxx
32: 0010 000 ==> 001x xxxx
64: 0100 000 ==> 010x xxxx

Das können wir dann auch für den Wert 40 und 100 machen und vergleichen.


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2020)

Und falls man alles ganz im Detail nachlesen will: Man könnte sich z.B. die Network Administration Guide (nag) von Linux ansehen - die wird es hoffentlich noch geben und die hatte damals schon ein ganzes Kapitel zu ipv4. (Also selbst wenn man da eine uralt Version finden sollte weil die schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt wird - da ist es ausführlich erklärt.)
Und gibt es noch bei IBM die kostenlosen RedBooks? Da gibt es auch ein Redbook zu tcp/ip - da hat man dann tcp/ip v4 in Buchform ganz im Detail erläutert.
ipv4 ist Asbach daher auch diese Asbach Quellen. Wird sich aber auch alles bei Wikipedia in Kurzform finden....


----------



## mihe7 (25. Mrz 2020)

Als Quellen könnte man auch RFCs verwenden.


----------

